# Baby teeth problem



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

Last night I noticed that one of Titan's lower baby teeth hasn't fallen out and now the new one is growing in next to it. Has this happened to anyone else? I will call the vet and take him in asap. He eat's fine and chew's on his toy's/raw hide with no problems. I felt the tooth and it isn't loose either. If you have had to have dental work done on your little one what can I expect please. Thanks to everyone for all your help....love this group.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How old is Titan? Kubrick had a double row of teeth for at least a few weeks before the baby ones fell out on their own.


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

Titan will be six month's old on the 27th. All of his other teeth fell out with no problem's. He even gave me some of them like toy's. Yuck... My worry is that this one doesn't even feel loose.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Has he been neutered (or will he be)? Kubrick had ONE tooth that was not loose by the time of his neuter (at 6 months) and the vet just did a tooth extraction when he was out for the neuter. Usually all vets I've known look for teeth to extract when doing the neuter.


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

No I was planning on showing him so that is one operation I wasn't counting on.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

With DOra all of her teeth fell out when her adult teeth came in but my maltese had to have 7 extracted! They did it during her spay so you may want to have the vet take a look at it- she had her spay done at 6 months.

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Then I guess you just have to ask your vet about it. You don't want him to develop any jaw problems, especially if you intend on showing him.

Sorry I couldn't be of any more help!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

My Sedona had to have one of her puppy canines removed because it was growing in at an odd angle and the doggie dentist thought it might puncture the roof of her mouth or worse, the adult tooth would follow the same path. To avoid all that we had it removed. I took her to the vet at 7:30 AM and by 2:30 PM we were on our way home.


----------



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

I am currently going through this same thing with Boo, who will also turn 6 months on the 27th. I took him to the vet when I noticed this starting at 5.5 mos. I was very upset since we had just been there two weeks before for his neutering and was not loooking forward to another round of anethsesia to remove teeth that didnt fall out. She said that we should wait until he was 6-6.5 mos to make any determination if they need to be pulled. She did look at the ones that were coming in and said that they were coming in properly, except for one in his lower row of fronts teeth but those werent double, just crowded, which she felt might correct itself as the others fell away. She and I were very concerned about his molars which were double and his canines since those would effect him the most if they didint fall away. As of this past evening, the molars are no longer double. But the top canines and insizors are still double and not loose. I might have jumped the gun a bit by being concerned before I needed too. I didnt have this problem with any of our goldens, so this was all new to me. The Vet also indicated that it could be 7 mos or more before all the baby teeth are out! I guess I was looking for the same thing that happens to human babes to happen to Boo, the tooth falls out before the new one comes in. Our Vet said that the teeth come in behind the baby teeth on dogs....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Judy, I'd recommend you call his breeder first, so you can find out how his family lines do with teeth falling out on their own. Some families are more prone to needing professional extractions.

If you let adult teeth & baby teeth stay in side by side, it can mess up the alignment of his jaw. If you are thinking of showing him it is even more important to get the baby teeth out as soon as possible. If those baby teeth are still in after the adult teeth have been in a week, talk to your vet about removal.


----------



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

You know what Kimberly- that was my first thought when the Vet told us that they were supposed to come in that way one infront of the other...I think that I might need a second opnion. She also told me that Havanese are not prone to problems under anethesesia. I asked her how many Havs has she seen and what was her experience with them? She told me that Boo wasnt the only Hav in the practice.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Did your vet seem defensive? (That "Boo isn't the only Hav in the practice" makes me think you hit a nerve.)

Snobunnie, are you near enough to your breeder to have him/her look at the teeth? If not, you may want to get that second opinion.


----------



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

I am not near the breeder and she really isnt a wealth of information anyway. I have, unfortunaly kind of written them off, she has had too many crisises. Not with her dogs but in life...

The Vet is quite defensive about smaller breeds in general. We live in a very small area and most dogs up here are the bigger outdoor breeds. Matter of fact most of our friends where a bit curious as to why we wanted a small dog, since they arent familiar with Havs. Now that they have met Boo they understand why I wanted one. I was very happy with the Vet and how she handled our goldens, but maybe that is just the point. She has Labs herself. I also need an avian vet and she doesnt do that either. So maybe I should just look for a new Boo Dr...


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

My Squirt had two retained puppy teeth which the vet removed when she was spayed.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Snobunnie, I think it is great to be familiar with a couple of different vets in the area anyway. I have one really close to my house that I use about 45% of the time, but drive a bit farther for the one I see more often. The close one is good for routine trips (health certificates, rabies, etc.), but the farther one is better for things that require a little more skill or surgery (spay/neuter). The close one is really busy and seems to be centered around routine care more, while the other one is geared towards extra TLC and knows all of their patients by name.


----------



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

Kimberly _ I think that the policy about haveing a couple of Vets in your aresinal is a good one. I think the Vet that I have been using in the same way more geared towards routine. I have a friend that has a wonderful vet that is a bit of drive from here but she swears by them. Mostly in our area are the typical "Country Vets" that service all animals from Horses, Cows etc to household pets....the funny thing is that most every one around here has a degree from Cornell as it is the major Vet school nearby.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty had to have the two upper canines surgically removed. It was a snap, no problems at all. But I was a nervous wreck.

If your vet is defensive at questions, I would be looking for a new one. You may have to drive a little further but you need a vet that listens and answers questions with a positive attitude. One you feel understands your breed and if not is willing to learn.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

SMARTY said:


> If your vet is defensive at questions, I would be looking for a new one. You may have to drive a little further but you need a vet that listens and answers questions with a positive attitude. One you feel understands your breed and if not is willing to learn.


I completely agree with this (and I think Snobunnie is feeling it too). There may be a time when you really need your vet to listen to something you have to say and I would be concerned that the relationship would already be established that this particular vet is going to be condescending and dismissive if already dismissive. I know they have had many, many more years of schooling in this area, but you are the one who has been around Havanese more, and other Havanese people, and Boo!  You know your dog.


----------

